# Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2010



## Vince (1 Jan 2010 às 11:50)

Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais.

*Link's úteis:*

 Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos
 Instituto da Água


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2010 às 13:43)

*Albufeira da barragem de Alqueva nunca esteve tão cheia*











> *As preces dos agricultores alentejanos quando já se sentiam acossados, mais uma vez, por um ano de seca, tiveram acolhimento. A chuva que alagou e encharcou abundantemente os campos da região nos últimos dias de 2009 abre boas perspectivas para a pecuária e a agricultura. E afasta o receio de uma seca monumental, como a de 2005.*
> 
> 
> O problema da escassez subsiste nalguns perímetros, mas a abundante precipitação que marcou o fim do ano serviu pelo menos para fixar um novo recorde na albufeira de Alqueva. Às 10h00 de ontem, o nível de água atingiu a cota 150,17 metros acima do nível do mar, o que corresponde a 91 por cento da sua capacidade máxima. E continuava a encher.
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (3 Jan 2010 às 19:33)

Realmente é de facto impressionante essa reviravolta e a maioria das pessoas nem imagina o que isso significa  para a vida dos milhares de pessoas que dependem desse rio(Guadiana) e não só em relação ao rio mas a toda a região onde a água era necessária numa questão de vida ou de morte como era o caso de todo o Alentejo, Ribatejo, Algarve, Estremadura Portuguesa e Espanhola e Andaluzia. 
Em relação ao rio Guadiana, estive em Badajoz no dia 29 de Dezembro e o caudal era impressionante semelhante a um Douro enraivecido como aquele a que nos habituamos a ver no Peso da Régua ou na Baixa do Porto. E para aqueles que pensam: "olha que novidade é um rio depois de muita chuva" digo esqueçam esse censo comum pois o Guadiana é um rio cada vez mais fustigado pela seca e onde situaçõe dessas tendem a ser motivos de festa e quase dignos de marcação de feriados nacionais em ambas as nações.
Com isto só tenho a dizer, venha mais chuva e que o Alqueva "rebente pelas costuras".


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2010 às 09:19)

> *Chuva forte ainda não chegou para encher todas as barragens*
> 
> Armazenamento de água melhorou em todo o País e afastou cenário de seca, mas ainda nem todas as alfubeiras estão cheias
> 
> ...


http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1461302


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2010 às 12:15)

Ontem de manhã, um dos afluentes espanhois do rio Douro encontrava-se assim:






À tarde, da Guarda à Covilhã, via-se água a descer por todas as encostas da serra.

A 15km da Norte de Castelo Branco (na A23), o cenário era este:






Curiosamente, o rio Tejo na zona de Abrantes, nem tinha tanta água quanto isso.
Segundo os dados do INAG, o volume de água em Almorol até está a baixo da média. O que deve significar que o Tejo internacional continua "internacional", com a água toda do lado de Espanha.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 14:14)

*Alqueva atinge novo máximo*

A albufeira do Alqueva atingiu ontem novo recorde de água armazenada. Em 24 horas, o nível subiu 15 centímetros, fixando-se na cota 150,62 – a 1,4 metros do máximo (cota 152). No sábado, registava 150,47 metros.

O valor máximo de armazenamento tinha sido estabelecido a 8 de Março de 2007, com 150,13 metros. Mas a chuva que tem caído em toda a região banhada pela albufeira levou o nível da água a subir aquela marca.

Nas últimas monitorizações registadas em Dezembro pelo Instituto da Água, o maior lago artificial da Europa – com uma área inundável de 25 mil hectares – encontrava-se a 85,6% da capacidade total de armazenamento. Em Novembro estava a 77,2 %.

CM


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2010 às 13:04)

Os Espanhois voltaram a abrir as comportas ao Guadiana.
É impressionante o volume de água que o rio leva neste momento.







Mais do que a soma do caudal do Tejo em Almourol e o caudal do Douro em Miranda do Douro.


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2010 às 01:35)

Zona histórica de Évora sem abastecimento de água



> Dúvidas quanto à qualidade da água para consumo público levaram à interrupção parcial do abastecimento na cidade de Évora, uma situação que poderá atingir todos os habitantes como avançou à TSF o presidente da Câmara, José Ernesto Oliveira.
> 
> «Há uma alteração da qualidade da água da Albufeira de Monte Novo, que abastece a cidade. Essa alteração foi provocada por enchimento demasiadamente rápido, com isso arrastou quantidades significativas de alguns elementos que neste momento não permitem atingir uma água com qualidade para abastecimento público», explicou o autarca.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2010 às 01:52)

Às 20h de ontem a cota da barragem do Alqueva era de 151,37m. Estava apenas a 0,63m do limite máximo (152m).
E a essa hora, o caudal afluente à barragem era de 1683m3/s.
Um valor extremamente elevado.


Em Almourol, o caudal do Tejo ultrapassou a meio da tarde os 1000m3/s. Ainda assim um valor "normal" para o rio, zona e época do ano em que estamos.

A norte o Douro em Miranda do Douro, manteve-se estável o dia todo, também na casa dos 1000m3/s.


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2010 às 11:47)

> *Chuva de Dezembro garante ano sem restrições ao uso de água *
> 
> As chuvas intensas de Dezembro acabaram com a seca meteorológica registada há dez meses em Portugal e permitiram ao Instituto da Água assegurar que este ano não vai haver quaisquer restrições ao uso da água.
> "Está afastado o cenário de restrições ao uso de água em 2010", afirmou á Lusa o presidente do Instituto da Água (Inag), Orlando Borges, assegurando que, mesmo no Verão, não vão ser impostas restrições ao uso de água na agricultura e pecuária, na produção de electricidade e no abastecimento público.
> ...



Aqui: http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/chuva-de-dezembro-garante-ano-sem-restricoes-ao-uso-de-agua_1416641


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jan 2010 às 14:24)

> Barragem de Odelouca já está a 25,9 por cento da sua capacidade
> 
> O mau tempo que chegou em grande, com o Inverno, não trouxe só estragos e inundações para o Algarve. Também trouxe boas notícias no que toca ao abastecimento de água para o próximo Verão, tendo afastado o cenário de seca que já se previa, devido aos baixos números de armazenamento de água nas barragens registados no Outono.
> 
> ...



retirado de Barlavento Online


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jan 2010 às 18:22)

*Barragem do Alqueva atinge cota máxima pela primeira vez*

A albufeira da Barragem de Alqueva, no Alentejo, atingiu hoje, pela primeira vez, a capacidade máxima, tornando-se o maior lago artificial da Europa, e iniciou descargas controladas, revelou fonte da empresa gestora do projecto

A chuva que tem caído nas últimas semanas na região banhada pela albufeira, situada no rio Guadiana, levou o nível de água armazenada a atingir hoje a cota máxima de 152 metros, entre as 14h e as 15h, segundo as medições da Empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infra-estruturas do Alqueva (EDIA).

Trata-se de um volume de água armazenada de 4.150 hectómetros cúbicos e que corresponde ao nível de pleno armazenamento à cota de 152 metros, um metro abaixo do nível de máxima cheia para que albufeira está preparada, precisa a empresa.

Segundo a EDIA, as afluências de água que continuam a registar-se em Alqueva e as previsões meteorológicas para os próximos dias levaram a empresa a decidir abrir hoje à tarde as comportas da barragem para «libertar algum caudal».

A EDIA mantém «descargas controladas, através dos descarregadores de meio fundo, permitindo, desta forma, que a capacidade de encaixe continue com folga suficiente para fazer face a eventuais subidas nas afluências».

Após a abertura de comportas em Alqueva, também a barragem de Pedrógão, situada a 23 quilómetros a jusante, está a descarregar para o rio Guadiana, «prevendo-se que o caudal do rio se mantenha alto nos próximos dias».

«Todas estas acções, já previstas, estão a ser articuladas com os Serviços de Protecção Civil, que acompanham e monitorizam as operações», garante a EDIA.

O enchimento à cota máxima, frisa a EDIA, «corresponde ao cumprimento do primeiro objectivo do projecto Alqueva: a constituição de uma reserva estratégica de água, com capacidade para fazer face a três anos consecutivos de seca, com garantia de disponibilidade para abastecimento público, agricultura e produção de energia».

A encher desde 8 de Fevereiro de 2002, quando se fecharam as comportas, Alqueva já é o maior lago artificial da Europa, com uma área inundável de 250 quilómetros quadrados e cerca de 1.100 quilómetros de margens.

Lusa / SOL


----------



## Chingula (12 Jan 2010 às 22:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Barragem do Alqueva atinge cota máxima pela primeira vez*
> 
> A albufeira da Barragem de Alqueva, no Alentejo, atingiu hoje, pela primeira vez, a capacidade máxima, tornando-se o maior lago artificial da Europa, e iniciou descargas controladas, revelou fonte da empresa gestora do projecto
> 
> ...



Lembro-me de opositores da construção desta barragem dizerem, na comunicação social, que ela nunca encheria...


----------



## lsalvador (13 Jan 2010 às 12:35)

Tomar, Rio Nabão

*"TOMAR - Apesar da chuva, não há risco de cheias

A forte precipitação que tem ocorrido nas últimas horas colocou o distrito sob alerta para eventuais cheias, um pouco como acontece, aliás, em todo o país, onde a chuva apenas se limita a dar pequenas folgas. No que diz respeito a Tomar, a Protecção Civil está precavida para qualquer eventualidade apesar de, na parte da manhã, já terem sido visíveis alguns transtornos, nomeadamente em Carvalhos de Figueiredo, uma situação já recorrente.

O vereador Luís Ferreira fez, para a Hertz, o ponto de situação: «Não é normal que chova tanto em tão pouco tempo e foi esse o problema, principalmente, nesta manhã de terça-feira. Por exemplo, o nível do Agroal aumentou em cerca de 50 cm apenas no espaço de duas horas. Houve registo para um conjunto de lençóis de água por dificuldade de drenagem das valetas e com alguns pequenos entupimentos, nomeadamente junto à Galp, em Carvalhos de Figueiredo, uma situação que já é recorrente e que só ficará resolvida com o projecto que iremos executar durante os próximos anos, ou seja, a requalificação do troço da Nacional 110». Está previsto que até às 20 horas, o Nabão recebe um maior volume de água. Questionado sobre uma possível cheia na zona da Levada, Luís Ferreira garante que tal não irá acontecer: «Foram abertas as comportas laterais da Levada por forma a ganhar encaixe para a água que vai chegar a Tomar, nomeadamente desde as 18 até às 20 horas». Fonte Radio Hertz 2010-01-12 18:17:44"*


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jan 2010 às 14:36)

ecobcg disse:


> retirado de Barlavento Online



Boa informação!!!! Realmente achava estranho a barragem do Arade estar sempre a 60-70% no final do Inverno, pensava que estava a haver um enorme défice de precipitação naquela bacia, algo estranho pois os afluentes da barragem a meu ver dão para encher duas barragens iguais. 
E depois choram sempre que a barragem todos os anos vai abaixo dos 20%, e vá de activar os furos do aquífero Querença-Silves para a rega.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 15:34)

*Alqueva: o maior lago artificial da Europa*



> Um dia após ter atingido o Nível de Pleno Armazenamento (NPA), a Barragem de Alqueva está hoje a descarregar maior caudal de água, debitando «cerca de mil metros cúbicos por segundo», revelou à Lusa fonte da empresa gestora
> 
> «Por cada descarregador de meio fundo, estão a passar 300 metros cúbicos por segundo, mais cem metros cúbicos do que na terça-feira», disse à agência Lusa Carlos Silva, porta-voz da Empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infra-estruturas de Alqueva (EDIA).
> 
> ...



FOTOS


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2010 às 16:25)

O caudal do Guadiana afluente ao Alqueva é impressionante: 1204m3/s.
Um valor bastante alto, para o rio que é.

Às 15h, a cota já ia nos 152,11m







Imagem das descargas controladas:





Fonte

Também a essa hora, o Tejo em Almourol apresenta um volume alto (mas nada de invulgar), de cerca de 1380m3/s resultante de algumas descargas que foram feitas no Fratel - barragem que se encontra neste momento a 97,1%.

No Zêzere, a barragem de Cabril (a terceira maior do país), está a 90,8%.

No Douro, em Miranda do Douro, o caudal de entrada é alto mas aparentemente estável.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jan 2010 às 17:27)

Pergunto-me se não fosse a barragem de Alqueva  já teria havido inundações em Mértola, Ayamonte e Vila Real de Santo António? 
pois é notória a capacidade de absorção desta barragem


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2010 às 00:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Pergunto-me se não fosse a barragem de Alqueva  já teria havido inundações em Mértola, Ayamonte e Vila Real de Santo António?
> pois é notória a capacidade de absorção desta barragem



Provavelmente, visto que o caudal afluente à barragem tem estado muito elevado. Espanha tem feito constantes descargas, o que permitiu também o rápido enchimento da barragem.

No entanto, agora que a barragem está finalmente cheia, começam as descargas, e já há prejuízos com isso:



> *Descargas matam gado no Alqueva *
> 
> A repentina subida das águas do rio Guadiana, provocada pelas descargas de Alqueva, arrastou esta quarta-feira 71 cabeças de gado para a morte. Quatro vacas conseguiram escapar da corrente devido à intervenção dos Bombeiros de Beja, que as levaram para as margens com auxílio de um bote.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (14 Jan 2010 às 09:27)

Até que ponto a ansiedade simbólica de chegar à cota máxima não desacautelou a ocorrência de problemas a jusante com água que agora não se pode encaixar porque se esteve a reter até ao máximo. 

É perfeitamente compreensível querer chegar-se à cota máxima, mas pelo menos poderiam ter alertado as populações a jusante de que as descargas iriam iniciar-se de forma súbita dado que isso é uma nova realidade ou pelo menos pouco habitual para quem vive na bacia onde grandes caudais de água são incomuns. Felizmente foram apenas animais e não pessoas que foram apanhadas desprevenidas.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2010 às 15:05)

*Espanha repõe 300 hectómetros cúbicos de água no Tejo*



> Espanha vai repor, num calendário a definir com Portugal, os cerca de 300 hectómetros cúbicos de águas correspondentes ao incumprimento do caudal mínimo do Tejo no último ano hidrológico
> 
> A confirmação foi dada por Santa Clara Gomes, que liderou a delegação portuguesa que se reuniu com responsáveis do Ministério do Ambiente espanhol para aprovar o relatório conjunto sobre a situação hidrometeorológica das bacias hidrográficas luso-espanholas.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2010 às 02:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Espanha repõe 300 hectómetros cúbicos de água no Tejo*



Quando a água é pouca fica toda do lado de lá.
Quando a água é muita, toca a manda-la para o lado de cá.

No final os números até podem ficar certos. Certos não ficarão certamente todos os ecossistemas em volta que ora asfixiam por falta de corrente no verão, ora são arrastados, pela água que vem a mais.


-----------------------------------

Mais estragos:

*Descargas do Alto do Lindoso causam estragos*



> Ponte da Barca O volume de água armazenada na barragem do Alto-Lindoso, Ponte da Barca, acaba de atingir um dos valores mais elevados de sempre, atingindo ontem 87% da sua capacidade máxima, o que tem obrigado a várias descargas. Os prejuízos em Ponte da Barca já atingem os cem mil euros, diz a a autarquia.
> 
> Tendo em contas as várias descargas necessárias e não havendo qualquer aviso prévio, os prejuízos nas margens de Ponte da Barca têm sido muitos. Depois da avaliação dos danos - que tingem os cem mil euros - o presidente da câmara, Vassalo Abreu, garante que vai pedir contas à EDP.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2010 às 02:33)

Vince disse:


> Até que ponto a ansiedade simbólica de chegar à cota máxima não desacautelou a ocorrência de problemas a jusante com água que agora não se pode encaixar porque se esteve a reter até ao máximo.
> 
> É perfeitamente compreensível querer chegar-se à cota máxima, mas pelo menos poderiam ter alertado as populações a jusante de que as descargas iriam iniciar-se de forma súbita dado que isso é uma nova realidade ou pelo menos pouco habitual para quem vive na bacia onde grandes caudais de água são incomuns. Felizmente foram apenas animais e não pessoas que foram apanhadas desprevenidas.



E as descargas parecem estar para continuar, e foram uma constante ao longo das últimas horas.

De Espanha continua a entrar um caudal impressionante.
No mês de Janeiro, houve zonas na bacia do Guadiana espanhol que tiveram uma precipitação superior a 200/300mm.

O resultado, foi num mês, regiões que estavam com o solo extremamente seco, passarem a ter um solo saturado de água.






E a escorrência dessa água nota-se bem no Guadiana que chega a Portugal:






O média para este mês do caudal do Guadiana não é mais que 80-100m3/s.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jan 2010 às 18:36)

*Esta tarde*:

*Barragens do Rio Zezere*

*Barragem do Cabril* (Divisão do concelho da Sertã (Castelo Branco) com Pedrogão Grande (Leiria).

Primeiro uma foto tirada em Agosto para comparação...





Agora as fotos e vídeos desta tarde...



















*Barragem da Bouçã* (Divisão do concelho da Sertã (Castelo Branco) com Figueiró dos Vinhos (Leiria).









​


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2010 às 14:26)

Grande material *ac_cernax*!! 

--------------------------



> *Barragens do Douro continuam a fazer descargas, mas "não há risco de cheias"*
> 
> 
> Nove das dez barragens ao longo do rio Douro e afluentes continuam a fazer descargas devido aos elevados caudais, mas "não há risco de cheias", disse o director de produção hídrica da EDP, José Franco.
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jan 2010 às 22:43)

É de salientar que as barragens Portuguesas no rio Douro são do tipo "fio de água" que são barragens com pouquíssima capacidade de armazenamento, a água que chega é a água que vai, havendo apenas uma pequena represa para criar desnivel para poder aumentar a energia cinetica da água e assim movimentar as turbinas.
Por isso o rio Douro, em Portugal, é pouco ou nada controlável, dependendo muito das águas que vêem de Espanha.
Se as criticas se referissem ao Guadiana com a gestão do Alqueva ai penso que poderão culpabilizar a EDP pois a margem de manobra lá foi grande, actualmente já não o é pois a albufeira já se encontra cheia e agora tudo o que entra tem forçosamente que sair.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2010 às 02:09)

trovoadas disse:


> É de salientar que as barragens Portuguesas no rio Douro são do tipo "fio de água" que são barragens com pouquíssima capacidade de armazenamento, a água que chega é a água que vai, havendo apenas uma pequena represa para criar desnivel para poder aumentar a energia cinetica da água e assim movimentar as turbinas.
> Por isso o rio Douro, em Portugal, é pouco ou nada controlável, dependendo muito das águas que vêem de Espanha.
> Se as criticas se referissem ao Guadiana com a gestão do Alqueva ai penso que poderão culpabilizar a EDP pois a margem de manobra lá foi grande, actualmente já não o é pois a albufeira já se encontra cheia e agora tudo o que entra tem forçosamente que sair.



Sobre a água que vem de Espanha, ela não é tanto assim.
Pegando nos dados da passada sexta-feira, vemos que em Miranda do Douro, o caudal do rio teve uma média de 648m3/s, enquanto que à Régua a média foi de 1944m3/s e à barragem de Crestuma foi de 3432m3/s.
Ou seja, a água espanhola que chegou à foz representou apenas 20% do caudal total do rio douro. 

No Tejo o caudal que vem de Espanha já tem um peso muito maior.

----------------------------

Às 0h de hoje, segundo o INAG, Alto Lindoso e Cabril estavam respectivamente a 93,7% e 96,7% da sua capacidade; e o Alqueva à cota de 151,87m.


----------



## Lousano (17 Jan 2010 às 11:13)

AnDré disse:


> Sobre a água que vem de Espanha, ela não é tanto assim.
> Pegando nos dados da passada sexta-feira, vemos que em Miranda do Douro, o caudal do rio teve uma média de 648m3/s, enquanto que à Régua a média foi de 1944m3/s e à barragem de Crestuma foi de 3432m3/s.
> Ou seja, a água espanhola que chegou à foz representou apenas 20% do caudal total do rio douro.
> 
> No Tejo o caudal que vem de Espanha já tem um peso muito maior.



No caso do Douro a introdução de barragens dos rios Tua e Sabor poderá resolver em parte esse problema (na teoria, pois dúvido que a EDP não tenhas mais olhos para os €), bem como poderia ter sido contruída a barragem no rio Coa (sem prejudicar as gravuras, já que poderia existir solução).


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Jan 2010 às 23:48)

Hoje a *Barragem da Bouçã* - *Rio Zezere* já estava a deitar assim.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2010 às 15:20)

Bom esse caudal todo será devido ao derretimento da neve na serra da estrela? 
A precipitação não tem sido muita pelo centro...e a diferença é notória em relação a alguns dias atrás.

Bom registo


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2010 às 23:58)

*Situação nas Albufeiras do Algarve*
*Dados referentes a 31 de Janeiro de 2010*

Albufeira do Arade:     18985 dam3  ( 66.87 %)    (+17.51%)

Albufeira do Beliche:  38699 dam3 ( 80.62 %)    (-4.41%)

Albufeira da Bravura:  34624 dam3 ( 100 %)     (+26.45%)

Albufeira do Funcho:   36061 dam3 ( 75.61 %)    (+ 10.26%)

Albufeira de Odeleite: 127528 dam3 ( 98.10 %)    (+1.48%)

(---) - diferença em relação ao mês passado

Fonte: INAG

Só uma Albufeira no Algarve está no máximo, a Albufeira da Bravura, a Albufeira do Beliche diminuiu a percentagem de armazenamento em 4.41% em relação ao mês anterior, todas as outras subiram em relação a Dezembro.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2010 às 21:25)

O rio Guadiana está de novo com um caudal muito elevado ( >1500m3/s).
A barragem do Alqueva voltou a ultrapassar a cota dos 152,0m, e deverá continuar a fazer descargas.



> *Descargas do Alqueva deixam Protecção Civil em alerta*
> 
> 
> A barragem do Alqueva está a descarregar 1200 metros cúbicos de água por segundo e, por isso, a Protecção Civil vai estar particularmente atenta aos efeitos que isso possa ter nas margens do Guadiana.
> ...


----------



## Lousano (19 Fev 2010 às 00:04)

Tenho acompanhado a situação da albufeira do Alqueva nesta últimas semanas é fico sem palavras.

Estiveram a manter a barragem sempre próxima da cota máxima e é este o resultado (qual a razão de se importar energia eléctrica a determinada hora e algumas barragens nesse mesmo período não a produzirem?).

O pior é quando estas descagas prejudicam, provocam danos e depois dizem que são inevitáveis.


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2010 às 02:01)

Lousano disse:


> Tenho acompanhado a situação da albufeira do Alqueva nesta últimas semanas é fico sem palavras.
> 
> Estiveram a manter a barragem sempre próxima da cota máxima e é este o resultado (qual a razão de se importar energia eléctrica a determinada hora e algumas barragens nesse mesmo período não a produzirem?).
> 
> O pior é quando estas descagas prejudicam, provocam danos e depois dizem que são inevitáveis.



Demorou tanto tempo a encher, que mante-la cheia seria um motivo de orgulho para um qualquer gestor da barragem.
Se tivermos em conta que num ano normal, a partir de Março, a precipitação começa a escassear na região (a evapotranspiração supera a precipitação), até faz sentido que se gira a água da barragem de forma a que se mantenha cheia, como uma reserva de água estratégica.

No entanto, se na gestão das albufeiras das barragens, se tivesse em conta as previsões de precipitação, talvez se pudesse ter uma margem de manobra melhor. 

Por exemplo, as do alto Minho já estão na casa dos 60/70%. À espera da chuva do final do inverno e da primavera.

Quanto à importação de energia, na teoria tratam-se de excedentes por parte de Espanha, que nos ficam mais baratos que se fossemos nós a produzir.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2010 às 15:22)

*Desde 2003 que Portugal não tinha tanta água nas barragens*



> Dados do Inag referem que mais de metade das barragens nacionais têm uma disponibilidade hídrica acima dos 80%. Bacia do Sado e Oeste são as mais preocupantes
> 
> Mais de metade das albufeiras das barragens portuguesas tinham, em finais de Janeiro, disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% das suas capacidades. Valores que levam os responsáveis do Instituto da Água (Inag) a falar nas melhores reservas desde 2003, e a acreditar que estão afastadas as preocupações com a disponibilidade de água nos próximos dois anos.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2010 às 03:08)

Hoje passei em Badajoz, e reparei no enorme volume de água que o Guadiana levava.

Às 1h atrás, a cota do Alqueva estava nos 151,74m, o que significa que as descargas continuam por lá.


----------



## PedroAfonso (21 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

Esta é a barragem Marechal Carmona, no rio Ponsul, um dos afluentes do Tejo fazendo por isso parte da bacia hidrográfica do mesmo. 

Foi construída para satisfazer as necessidades das populações no que à rega e abastecimento diz respeito, produz também electricidade. Este tem sido um Inverno bastante chuvoso inclusive para a Beira Baixa, tanto que para além da albufeira estar como está nas fotos que apresento a seguir, há uns dias atrás tiveram inclusive de abrir os descarregadores de fundo pois nem o descarregador natural conseguia dar conta do recado.

As fotografias foram tiradas no fim de semana de Carnaval. A primeira tem como pano de fundo, a aldeia mais portuguesa de Portugal, Monsanto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

Belas fotos com o cabeço de Monsanto no fundo....

Ao longo da minha vida já passei bons momentos na Barragem Marechal Carmona .

Os meus avôs trabalharam na construção dessa barragem,os meus pais são da Idanha-a-Nova.


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2010 às 12:32)

À barragem do Fratel (rio Tejo) tem estado a chegar um enorme volume de água.
O maior deste ano hidrológico.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Fev 2010 às 14:09)

Novamente o Fratel, agora ao final do almoço está a debitar um pouco mais. Impressionante realmente.


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2010 às 14:56)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Novamente o Fratel, agora ao final do almoço está a debitar um pouco mais. Impressionante realmente.



Para vermos valores dessa dimensão no Tejo, temos de recuar a Novembro de 2006. E antes disso, só no inverno de 2000/2001. Se bem que nessa altura não foram 2000m3/s, mas mais de 4000m3/s que se verificaram em alguns dias desse inverno.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 03:47)

O Tejo em Fratel já acima dos 2500m3/s.
Se ainda não galgou para as lezirias ribatejanas, pouco deve faltar. Já que em Almourol o caudal deve ascender aos 3000m3/s.






No Guadiana o cenário não é melhor.
1670m3/s que estão a chegar de Espanha.
A água no Alqueva está à cota 151,77m.






O caudal do Zêzere também tem vindo a aumentar, embora ainda haja algum espaço em Cabril para reter água. 







A norte, nada a assinalar.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2010 às 11:28)

Cá está...




> *Reguengos de Alviela isolada pelas águas do Tejo*
> 
> No Ribatejo, por causa da subida das águas do Tejo, a localidade de Reguengos do Alviela, em Santarém, está isolada, mas sem registo de inundações em nenhum casa.
> 
> ...





> *Resgatado homem que se fez ao Tejo numa embarcação*
> 
> Santarém, 23 fev (Lusa) - Os bombeiros conseguiram resgatar, são e salvo, junto a Constância, um homem que, durante a madrugada, se fez ao Tejo numa embarcação a partir de Vila Nova da Barquinha, disse à agência Lusa fonte da Proteção Civil.
> 
> ...




Quanto a volumes de água, ao Tejo estão a chegar 2590m3/s.
Ao Guadiana 1939m3/s. (brutal para o rio que é).


----------



## stormy (23 Fev 2010 às 12:08)

o guadiana tem uma vasta bacia hidrografica e +600km de comprimento  em grande parte, neste momento, ja com os solos saturados....com o que tem chovido nao me adimira nada esses caudais no rio


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 14:48)

Olho com alegria para o panorama hidrográfico português , mas infelizmente não é geral e ainda há barragens como a do Caia (que fornece água para Elvas e campo Maior), que apenas de encontram a 50% da sua capacidade .
Ainda faz falta água por aqui meus caros! 





Fonte: Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Fev 2010 às 01:15)

*Mau tempo pode levar a risco de cheias no Douro
Porto e Gaia*


> A continuação da chuva intensa poderá levar a Protecção Civil a emitir um alerta amarelo para risco de cheias no Douro, revelou ontem, em comunicado o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro do Porto.
> 
> Ontem, o mau tempo do início da noite, provocou cortes de energia em vias públicas e no metro.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2010 às 10:31)

O volume do Guadiana, que vem de Espanha, não tem parado de aumentar.
Já superou os 2500m3/s.

Apesar das descargas constantes do Alqueva, o volume armazenado na barragem tem subido. A cota que já esteve nos 151,6m volta agora aos 151,96m. Muito próximo do máximo.








No Tejo a situação está estável.


----------



## iceworld (25 Fev 2010 às 18:46)

Cheias no rio Tâmega atingem Chaves e Amarante



http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/cheias+no+rio+tamega+atingem+chaves+e+amarante.htm


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2010 às 19:18)

iceworld disse:


> Cheias no rio Tâmega atingem Chaves e Amarante
> 
> 
> 
> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/cheias+no+rio+tamega+atingem+chaves+e+amarante.htm



Depois do Tejo e do Guadiana, as atenções estão agora viradas para o norte.

No Alto Minho, o rio Lima em Alto Lindoso, chegou a atingir um volume de 800m3/s. Felizmente, a barragem que há 3 dia estava nos 60%, teve capacidade para reter toda a água, atenuando o caudal deste rio a jusante. A barragem está agora nos 87%, e o rio com um caudal de 400m3/s.

Em Miranda do Douro, o Douro tem estado a aumentar de volume nas últimas horas. Está agora com 1221m3/s. Em Crestuma o caudal deve ser superior a 3000m3/s.

No Zêzere, o caudal também tem aumentado nas últimas horas. A barragem de Cabril está a 94,8%.

No Tejo, o caudal tem variado entre os 2000 e os 2500m3/s no Fratel.

O caudal do Guadiana está estável a rondar os 2000m3/s.


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2010 às 19:28)

Apesar de tudo espero que continue a chover em Espanha na bacia do Tejo. Precisamos de inundar a lezíria durante umas semanas para fazer recuar a intrusão da água salgada que tem inutilizado várias captações e algumas áreas de cultivo. Há cheias que são bem vindas.


----------



## Gongas (25 Fev 2010 às 23:20)

e em relação ao Mondego, há que ter preocupações?


----------



## iceworld (25 Fev 2010 às 23:46)

Agora e tal como referiu o André a preocupação vai para o Norte.



Douro/Mau tempo: Cheias esperadas durante a noite

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...au-tempo-cheias-esperadas-durante-a-noite.htm


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 00:32)

Agreste disse:


> Apesar de tudo espero que continue a chover em Espanha na bacia do Tejo. Precisamos de inundar a lezíria durante umas semanas para fazer recuar a intrusão da água salgada que tem inutilizado várias captações e algumas áreas de cultivo. Há cheias que são bem vindas.



Certo. As cheias lavam as terras do Ribatejo. 
Nas últimas horas, o nível da água em Almourol subiu quase 1 metro. Já nem os pesados devem passar para Reguengo do Alviela .
A barragem de Cabril chegou aos 95% e também começou a fazer algumas descargas, o Fratel está a 98% e aumentou as descargas para 2700m3/s.

Quanto ao Mondego, dia 24 às 23h a barragem estava a 72%. Hoje o volume de água deve ter aumentado consideravelmente. Talvez esteja a rondar os 80%.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Fev 2010 às 02:06)

Douro/Mau tempo: Cheias esperadas durante a noite
25 de Fevereiro de 2010, 20:25

Lisboa, 25 fev (Lusa) - Cheias são esperadas esta noite ao longo de todo o curso do rio Douro, com o troço Crestuma-Foz mais crítico entre as 00:00 e as 02:00 de sexta feira, informou hoje a autoridade marítima.

Em comunicado, o Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias do Rio Douro refere que "é expetável a ocorrência de episódios de cheia em todo o curso do rio Douro, sendo no troço Crestuma-Foz o período mais crítico o da confluência da maré", entre as 00:00 e as 02:00.

A nota adianta que o Cais do Peso da Régua encontra-se inundado, mantendo-se assim previsivelmente até às 00:30, estando também alagado o Cais de Lamego.


----------



## iceworld (26 Fev 2010 às 11:57)

Em Amarante o rio Tâmega invadiu algumas caves de lojas da zona baixa da cidade.
De realçar os avisos da Protecção Civil que permitiram salvar grande parte dos bens das zonas afectadas. 


http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...-da-zona-baixa-da-cidade25-02-2010-231643.htm


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 20:54)

Ponto da situação:

Alto Lindoso está já nos 90%. No entanto no dia de hoje o caudal do Lima foi baixando de forma gradual.

Em Miranda do Douro o caudal do Douro manteve-se em cerca de 1000m3/s.
À Crestuma chegaram entre 3500/4000m3/s.

Na região centro, ainda há espaço para reter o Mondego na Aguieira. Mais complicado está o Zêzere, pois a barragem de Cabril está já nos 95,9%.


No Tejo, a barragem de Fratel está a fazer descargas de 3000m3/s. 
Por Almourol devem o volume deve andar em torno dos 4000m3/s.
Assim, neste momento as estradas cortadas no Ribatejo devido à subida da água do rio, são:

EN 365 – Reguengo do Alviela;
EN 365 – Quinta da Broa / Ponte do Almonda;
EM 1456-Benavente / Recta do Cabo;
EN 114-2, Setil / Reguengo;
EM 1369 - Alpiarça / Torrinha;
EM – Pombalinho/Reguengo Alviela.



Em Monte da Vinha, o volume do Guadiana que andou durante o dia a baixo dos 2000m3/s, permitindo que a cota de água no Alqueva descesse 10 centímetros, voltou a aumentar consideravelmente e está agora nos 2671m3/s.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Fev 2010 às 00:22)

Tal como o Zêzere, é de prever que o Mondego e o Alva subam também no que ao caudal diz respeito, com o degelo das últimas quedas de neve na serra da Estrela.

Quer-me parecer que a bacia do Mondego é a que neste momento se mantém estável e pode ser que assim se mantenha nos próximos dias, mas com as previsões de mais chuva especialmente nas regiões norte e centro a barragem da Aguieira pode ter de começar a fazer algumas descargas, se é que não está já a fazer para poder encaixar um volume maior de água.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 03:14)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Tal como o Zêzere, é de prever que o Mondego e o Alva subam também no que ao caudal diz respeito, com o degelo das últimas quedas de neve na serra da Estrela.
> 
> Quer-me parecer que a bacia do Mondego é a que neste momento se mantém estável e pode ser que assim se mantenha nos próximos dias, mas com as previsões de mais chuva especialmente nas regiões norte e centro a barragem da Aguieira pode ter de começar a fazer algumas descargas, se é que não está já a fazer para poder encaixar um volume maior de água.



O caudal do Mondego está semelhante ao Zêzere. No entanto a barragem da Aguieira estava com mais capacidade de encaixe. No inicio da semana estava a 50%. Agora está a 75,7%.

O caudal do Guadiana em Monte da Vinha, está já nos 3000m3/s.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 15:30)

Mais de 80mm em Manteigas e nas Penhas Douradas desde as 0h.
Se juntarmos a isso, os 9ºC com vento muito forte nas Penhas Douradas, e o provável degelo de parte da neve acumulada nos últimos dias na serra, é de adivinhar um aumento de volume por parte do Zêzere nas próximas horas.

Caudal do Guadiana, em Monte da Vinha (perto da fronteira com Espanha)


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2010 às 16:38)

> Aumento do nível das águas irá prolongar-se na zona da Lezíria
> 
> *Subida do Tejo isola freguesia do Cartaxo*
> 
> ...


Correio da Manhã


----------



## Skizzo (28 Fev 2010 às 17:51)

Miragaia já está inundada...


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Fev 2010 às 19:44)

O Tejo aqui em Lisboa está todo ele com uma cor barrenta e cheio de detritos. Para terem uma ideia, até árvores boiavam junto ao cais de Cacilhas. Com mais de 80 mm previstos para os próximos dias só aqui na grande Lisboa, é de prever que assim se mantenha.


----------



## DRC (28 Fev 2010 às 20:23)

Hoje aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria o Tejo voltou a galgar as margens, mas como não havia vento a água não entrou tanto pela terra adentro, mesmo assim foi suficiente para alagar os barracões dos pescadores.

Segundo o que diziam os pescadores, nos próximos 2 ou 3 dias durante as maré-cheias o nível da água deverá subir mais que o normal, estando esperadas mais cheias.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

DRC disse:


> Hoje aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria o Tejo voltou a galgar as margens, mas como não havia vento a água não entrou tanto pela terra adentro, mesmo assim foi suficiente para alagar os barracões dos pescadores.
> 
> Segundo o que diziam os pescadores, nos próximos 2 ou 3 dias durante as maré-cheias o nível da água deverá subir mais que o normal, estando esperadas mais cheias.



E aqui estão... as descargas hoje, de duas das Barragens do Rio Zêzere (Cabril e Bouçã).




*Barragem da Bouçã*




*Barragem do Cabril*

Fotografias gentilmente cedidas por um amigo meu que esteve hoje nestes locais.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2010 às 09:45)

*Situação das Albufeiras - 28 de Fevereiro de 2010*



> No último dia do mês de Fevereiro de 2010 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se uma subida no volume armazenado em todas as bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas.
> Das 56 albufeiras monitorizadas, 45 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e não existem albufeiras com disponibilidade inferior a 40% do volume total.
> Os armazenamentos de Fevereiro de 2010 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se superiores às médias de armazenamento de Fevereiro (1990/91 a 2008/09).









Apesar de toda a precipitação que caiu, ainda há algumas barragens a "meio gás". É o caso da barragem do Roxo que está nos 59,9% e a barragem de Divor que está 62,5%. Ambas as barragens, há 2 meses, estavam a menos de 20%.


------------------------------

*Boletim de Escoamento dos Rios, 28 de Fevereiro de 2010*



> No mês de Fevereiro de 2010, considerando as 59 estações hidrométricas monitorizadas, verificou-se que 20 estações hidrométricas apresentam escoamento acumulado superior à média e 17 apresentam escoamento acumulado inferior à média.
> Comparativamente ao escoamento mensal de Janeiro de 2010 verificou-se uma descida do escoamento mensal em 24 estações e uma subida em 8 estações.








O maior défice de escoamento verifica-se em Almourol, no Tejo. Isto deve-se essencialmente ao facto do Outono ter sido extremamente seco, com o caudal do Tejo praticamente no zero.

Em contrapartida, o Tâmega e algumas ribeiras do Algarve, apresentam um nível de escoamento bem acima da média.

--------------------------------------

Neste momento, e nos grandes rios, o Guadiana é aquele que apresenta um maior caudal (~2000m3/s).
Em Almourol, o caudal do Tejo desceu para os 1391m3/s, e a sua cota para os 8 metros (-2 metros que no fim-de-semana).  

----------------------------

Dados: SNIRH


----------



## stormy (7 Mar 2010 às 23:15)

encontrei no tube este video de uma descarga da barragem do fratel, no* dia 27 de fevereiro de 2019*, ja passei 3 vezes naquela barragem mas sempre no verão com tudo seco a jusante...descarga 0.
fabuloso


PS-*dia 28fev*:


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2010 às 00:21)

Por toda a região oeste, de Loures a Óbidos, há enormes lençóis de água a cobrir os vales.

Em Óbidos, ontem a paisagem era a seguinte:







Junto à estação de comboios, a água do rio quase tocava na ponte:







Mais à frente, campos e pomares totalmente alagados, e estrada cortada:







A praia da Foz do Arelho está irreconhecível. Com máquinas a trabalhar contra o avanço do mar, e os danos que o forte caudal do rio está a causar.







----------------------------

O caudal do Guadiana que vem de Espanhã, segundo o SNIRH, é impressionante.
Quase 5000m3/s.


----------



## stormy (8 Mar 2010 às 09:12)

grandes fotos, andre
o caso da foz do arelho é impressionante, os trabalhos realizados na restinga para estabilizar a aberta foram inuteis e a aberta voltou á posição natural e que o homem nunca devia ter alterado ( como ja referiu o teles algumas vezes).
a agua da lagoa estava muito barrenta talvez porque todos os rios que lhe vertem as aguas estavam cheissimos, neste momento até mesmo a maré enchente deve ter dificuldade em entrar na lagoa face á força do caudal vazante, caudal esse que mantem a dinamica da barra e tende a abrir ainda mais espaço horizontal e vertical que pode por em risco a povoação da foz do arelho
tenho informações de que a lagoa de santo andré tambem está no maximo e talvez abra ao mar sozinha antes do prazo previsto ( 26mar, em periodo de maré viva), o que não acontece há mais de 20 anos


----------



## MNeves (9 Mar 2010 às 18:55)

A  barragem do Monte da Rocha já não aguenta com esta chuva toda 
Ontem estava a cerca de 5 cms de atingir a boca do poço, e com a chuva da noite passada finalmente chegou 
Hoje:













View My Video


Finalmente uma foto que encontrei no Google, que infelizmente tem sido o cenário mais habitual nos ultimos anos


----------



## Lousano (9 Mar 2010 às 19:08)

AnDré disse:


> A praia da Foz do Arelho está irreconhecível. Com máquinas a trabalhar contra o avanço do mar, e os danos que o forte caudal do rio está a causar.



Na Foz do Arelho não há qualquer problema com os caudais dos rios que lá desaguam (talvez para o moluscos, pouco habituados a uma menor sanilidade).

O problema não é novo, é a aberta que se deslocou muito para norte, como alguns anos atrás deslocou-se muito para sul.


----------



## actioman (9 Mar 2010 às 21:21)

MNeves disse:


> A  barragem do Monte da Rocha já não aguenta com esta chuva toda
> Ontem estava a cerca de 5 cms de atingir a boca do poço, e com a chuva da noite passada finalmente chegou
> Hoje:



Que espectáculo de imagem! .

Sou um completo desconhecedor de barragens e seus sistemas de descarga e como tal nem em sonhos imaginei uma solução como esta, que fabuloso!!! E depois a água vai canalizada para onde? Onde é que ela sai?

Aproveito para informar que a Barragem do Caia finalmente após 12 anos, fez no passado Domingo 07/03/2010, descargas de fundo! 



> *Caia: barragem acima de 90%*
> 
> O nível da águas na Barragem do Caia continua a subir, ainda que a abertura da descarga de fundo durante 24 horas tivesse feito sair da albufeira mais de cinco milhões de metros cúbicos, entre sábado e domingo últimos.
> 
> ...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLIw_PdNV-Y&feature=related"]YouTube- Descarga na Barragem do Caia.MOV[/ame]

Mas espectacular mesmo são as descargas de superfície!


----------



## MNeves (9 Mar 2010 às 22:10)

Também não tenho a certeza, mas ou vai para o canal ou então para alguma ribeira. Não posso dizer com certeza, mas vou tentar saber


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2010 às 23:10)

Registo muito bom, *MNeves*! 



actioman disse:


> Sou um completo desconhecedor de barragens e seus sistemas de descarga e como tal nem em sonhos imaginei uma solução como esta, que fabuloso!!! E depois a água vai canalizada para onde? Onde é que ela sai?



Trata-se de um descarregador de poço vertical ou inclinado. Normalmente são usados em barragens com fins agrícolas e regadio, cujos afluentes sejam de baixo caudal.

A água entra pelo anel do poço e é canalizada, de forma subterrânea, para jusante da barragem.


----------



## MNeves (9 Mar 2010 às 23:33)

AnDré disse:


> Registo muito bom, *MNeves*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, *AnDré*


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2010 às 13:07)

*Excesso de água nos solos compromete produção de hortícolas*



> O director executivo da Torriba, Organização de Produtores de Hortícolas, Gonçalo Escudeiro, esfrega nas mãos as batatas apodrecidas pelo excesso de água que empapou os terrenos do Ribatejo, inviabilizando grande parte das culturas de Outono/Inverno.
> 
> «Estamos realmente perante um problema muito grave porque atingimos há muito tempo o nível máximo de saturação das terras, o que fez com que as batatas de semente começassem a apodrecer», disse à agência Lusa.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2010 às 11:44)

Com a chegada do sol, e a ausência da chuva, os rios voltam aos seus leitos. 
Foi ontem desactivado, por parte da Protecção Civil, o plano Especial de Emergência de Cheias na Bacia do Tejo. 

Ficam agora as toneladas de detritos e lamas que os principais rios lançaram ao mar, e que são bem visíveis nas imagens de satélite. 

Imagens de ontem.


Foz do Douro








Ribeiras do Oeste, Tejo e Sado







Guadiana e Guadalquivir


----------



## David sf (17 Mar 2010 às 10:19)

Para quem não conhece o Pulo do Lobo, fica aqui uma foto do Google Earth em situação normal:






No Domingo estava assim:












[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i-YxfL2q2E"]YouTube- Pulo do Lobo afogado 2[/ame]

Outras fotos do Guadiana:

Comportas no Alqueva






Árvores dentro da albufeira











Guadiana em Mértola


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2010 às 10:52)

Um vídeo de aviação meio off-topic, mas coloco aqui pois mostra a Lezíria do Tejo bem encharcada


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2010 às 15:20)

*Situação das Albufeiras - 31 de Março de 2010*



> No último dia do mês de Março de 2010 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 6 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 6.
> Das 56 albufeiras monitorizadas, 45 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 1 tem disponibilidade inferior a 40% do volume total.
> Os armazenamentos de Março de 2010 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se superiores às médias de armazenamento de Março (1990/91 a 2008/09).








Fonte: SNIRH

Em relação ao mês passado, e sobre as albufeiras do Roxo e do Divor, que na altura eram as que ainda apresentavam um menor volume de armazenamento de água, encontram-se agora com respectivamente 72,9% e 89,7% da sua capacidade.

A albufeira que segundo o snirh se encontra com uma disponibilidade <40% do volume total, é a albufeira de Vale do Rossim, que estava ontem com 30,8%. Suponho que a barragem se encontre em trabalhos de manutenção, dado que logo ao lado, a barragem da lagoa comprida está acima dos 90%.

Quanto ao escoamento dos rios, o único grande rio que se encontra com um escoamento inferior à média, é o Tejo em Almourol, devido ao Outono muito seco. Ainda assim, durante o mês de Março deu-se uma grande recuperação, e o volume de escoamento total deste ano hidrográfico no Tejo encontra-se já próximo do normal.

Bem acima do normal (percentil 90%) está o Guadiana, o Tâmega, e algumas ribeiras do Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2010 às 18:41)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*

E agora a situação das nossas Albufeiras:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte: snirh


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2010 às 18:47)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*

Como se pode verificar a maior parte do país tem as suas albufeiras bem recheadas contudo noto que os principais rios em especial o Douro desde Janeiro reduziu o seu caudal para quase metade, estando o seu valor nos cerca de 50%, tendo vindo a descer a pique.
O tejo apesar de estar no normal tem vindo também ele a descer.
Destaque para as bacias a sul do Tejo muito bem preenchidas, com destaque para o Alqueva.

Mas também digo (e critiquem-me se quiserem) mas no dia em o Guadiana esteja a 50% o resto do país está morrendo á sede....
Relembro que antes não havia Alqueva e agora existe e por isso com secas ou sem secas lá está o Alqueva bem pujante ou não se fosse o maior lago artificial da Europa, ou melhor a maior albufeira da Europa!!

Este ano hidrológico ou sem ano hidrológico não haverá problemas com secas ... mesmo que não chova !!


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2010 às 20:29)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



Aurélio disse:


> Como se pode verificar a maior parte do país tem as suas albufeiras bem recheadas contudo noto que os principais rios em especial o Douro desde Janeiro reduziu o seu caudal para quase metade, estando o seu valor nos cerca de 50%, tendo vindo a descer a pique.
> O tejo apesar de estar no normal tem vindo também ele a descer.
> Destaque para as bacias a sul do Tejo muito bem preenchidas, com destaque para o Alqueva.
> 
> ...



É verdade isso que dizes em relação ao Guadiana. O volume de água no Alqueva abafa qualquer baixa que possam existir nas outras barragens da bacia. E portanto, a percentagem "normal" agora de nada vale.
Embora no final do mês, todas as albufeiras do Guadiana estivessem acima dos 50%, o que é um valor bastante bom. 

Quanto ao Douro, e a puxar para baixo, estão as barragens do Varosa e do Vilar. Esta última, com 23,5%, tem estado (segundo os bombeiros que encontrei lá no inicio de Agosto), com alguns problemas, e por isso teve de ser esvaziada para se proceder a algumas obras.


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 09:42)

> No último dia do mês de Setembro de 2010 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se uma descida no volume armazenado em todas as bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas.
> Das 56 albufeiras monitorizadas, 10 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 6 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
> Os armazenamentos de Setembro de 2010 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se superiores às médias de armazenamento de Setembro (1990/91 a 2008/09), *excepto para as bacias do LIMA, CÁVADO/RIBEIRAS COSTEIRAS, DOURO e MONDEGO.*



São exactamente nestas bacias que se estão a verificar as primeiras chuvas, sendo torrenciais no Alto Minho (Paredes de Coura e Viana do Castelo já com uma precipitação superior a 100mm nas últimas horas).

Entretanto o caudal a montante da barragem do Alto Lindoso já disparou:






A julgar pela imagem de satélite que nos dá conta da área ardida na região, acredito que muita água cinzenta deve estar a correr pelas serras a baixo...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Out 2010 às 11:15)

Alto do Lindoso a Aumentar... Com uma bela cota de entrada de agua:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lousano (3 Out 2010 às 17:17)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto o caudal a montante da barragem do Alto Lindoso já disparou:



Alguém me pode dar o link de acesso destes dados das barragens, em virtude de eu ter apenas o antigo e não o consigo encontrar desde a renovação do site.


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2010 às 17:33)

Lousano disse:


> Alguém me pode dar o link de acesso destes dados das barragens, em virtude de eu ter apenas o antigo e não o consigo encontrar desde a renovação do site.



Sistema de Alerta

O caudal mantém-se elevado, embora a barragem tenha muito espaço para tudo o que possa vir.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2010 às 19:05)

AnDré disse:


> São exactamente nestas bacias que se estão a verificar as primeiras chuvas, sendo torrenciais no Alto Minho (Paredes de Coura e Viana do Castelo já com uma precipitação superior a 100mm nas últimas horas).
> 
> Entretanto o caudal a montante da barragem do Alto Lindoso já disparou:
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida e muito terreno fértil desapareceu, impossibilitando em zonas importantes a capacidade de regeneração ou mesmo reflorestação !!!


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2010 às 10:15)

Começou em Outubro um novo ano hidrológico: 2010/2011.
E começa, no geral, com bons valores de volumes de água armazenados.








> No último dia do mês de Outubro de 2010 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 4 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 8.
> Das 55 albufeiras monitorizadas, 6 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 6 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
> Os armazenamentos de Outubro de 2010 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se superiores às médias de armazenamento de Outubro (1990/91 a 2009/10), excepto para as bacias do LIMA, CÁVADO/RIBEIRAS COSTEIRAS, DOURO, MONDEGO e TEJO.



No Douro, a barragem de Vilar continua a 22,9%, puxando a média da bacia para baixo. Imagino que continue em obras de manutenção.

No Lima, em Alto Lindoso, o volume de água escoado até foi acima da média. O resultado inferior à média deve-se justificar pela produção de energia da barragem.

Por fim, a bacia do Arade, apesar do baixo volume, não apresenta nenhum resultado anormal para a época.


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2010 às 15:43)

> No último dia do mês de Novembro de 2010 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 7 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 5.
> Das 56 albufeiras monitorizadas, 12 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 5 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
> Os armazenamentos de Novembro de 2010 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se superiores às médias de armazenamento de Novembro (1990/91 a 2009/10), excepto para as bacias do LIMA, CÁVADO/RIBEIRAS COSTEIRAS, DOURO, TEJO e ARADE.



O degelo e a chuva dos últimos dias, fez aumentar consideravelmente os caudais dos rios da região do norte e centro. Já houve incluvise algumas descargas por parte das barragens de Salmonde e da Caniçada no Gerês.

O Zêzere, o Mondego e o Lima, têm contribuído para a reposição do volume nas albufeiras das suas barragens.
A percentagem de armazenamento da barragem de Cabril, por exemplo, passou de 47,8% a 30 de Novembro, para os actuais 57,7%.

No Douro, o caudal em Crestuma também é elevado, muito por culpa do Tâmega e do Paiva.
Ontem em média, chegaram à barragem de Crestuma 1782m3/s, quando na Régua o caudal médio foi de 590m3/s e em Miranda do Douro apenas 67m3/s.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Dez 2010 às 01:06)

Mesmo que ai venha um inverno mais frio e seco apartir de agora o Sotavento Algarvio não vai mostar necessidades de água, Ambas as Albufeiras que garantem o abastecimento estão practicamente cheias, Odeleite e Belixe, Principalmente a de Odedeite, que tive oportunidade de ver enquando passei por cima da Barragem. Os graficos so SNIRH só estão disponiveis no inivio do próximo mês.


----------



## AnDré (22 Dez 2010 às 02:48)

Nas últimas horas tem-se verificado um aumento significativo do caudal do Tejo e do Guadiana junto à fronteira.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Dez 2010 às 11:59)

AnDré disse:


> Nas últimas horas tem-se verificado um aumento significativo do caudal do Tejo e do Guadiana junto à fronteira.



E o Guadiana no Monta da Vinha já com um Caudal de 1132 m3/s. E vamos a encher Alqueva!! hehe


----------



## AnDré (3 Jan 2011 às 22:04)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> E o Guadiana no Monta da Vinha já com um Caudal de 1132 m3/s. E vamos a encher Alqueva!! hehe



No final do mês ia já nos 91,4%.
E todas as 8 barragens da bacia do Guadiana estavam acima dos 84%.



> No último dia do mês de Dezembro de 2010 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 10 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 2.
> Das 56 albufeiras monitorizadas, 33 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 2 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
> Os armazenamentos de Dezembro de 2010 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se superiores às médias de armazenamento de Dezembro (1990/91 a 2009/10), excepto para as bacias do LIMA, DOURO e ARADE.



Ainda a dizer que a barragem do Arade deve ter tido alguns problemas durante o mês, visto ter tido um elevado escoamento e a albufeira estar apenas a 29,8%.

O mesmo sobre a barragem de Vale Rossim na Serra da Estrela que estava apenas a 8,4%.


----------

